# reznor heater venting through wall? xl140 "gravity"



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Can I vent through a concrete wall and then turn up? How much horizontal duct can I run before an upturn? note: exhaust outlet is already on back side, not on top. What are my options as I know I am limited given the circumstances (I can't go through the roof).

Got the thing for free, if it won't work for me, no worries. Would LOVE to go through the roof but it isn't even an option.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

It will boil down to manufacturer's specifications. An inspector will always refer to that. As they will trump/exceed most state codes. See if you can do a search online. Rez is a popular unit.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes you can go through a side wall. You just have to make sure you have a drip leg (same as roof penetration) so the condensate doesn't run back into the unit. You also have to follow the man specs for clearances. It's always best to run a dual wall vent pipe with it. Depending on the wall construction, you may have to use a wall thimble.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Downloaded the original manual...they hardly spec anything. 1/4" slope per foot is about all it said about horizontal ducting/thimble through ceiling. bout it.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Really, there should be more specifics than that. Tin Marine is dead on. Even if I'm going thru concrete or steel wall , I will still sleeve the chimney. Direct contact with metal and concrete doesn't do well. Class B is what I would recommend as soon as you make your first penetration......And your right about the cheap site info. I also tried to get you a pic from my boilers or lennox furn. To give you an idea. Nothing good. Make sure the termination is 10' from any window that can open or intake. And 3' above the highest inlet or roof peak.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, I will see what I come up with.


----------

